

Firefox OS Simulator 1.0 is here - sidcool
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/12/firefox-os-simulator-1-0-is-here/

======
p4bl0
Does anyone know how I can view the html source of what is displayed on screen
in the simulator.

I had a live demo [1] of Firefox OS by Tristan Nitot a few months ago as Pas
Sage En Seine [2] in Paris, and it was one of the selling point that at any
time the user can view the html source of whatever Firefox OS is displaying on
the screen (see [1] at 55:00 approximately). This is really awesome because it
means that you can always study how things work and easily improve them.

But I can't find how to do that in the simulator.

[1] <http://lacantine.ubicast.eu/videos/nitot/>

[2] <http://www.passageenseine.org/>

------
dhruvmittal
So native apps are written in HTML, right? Sounds like that would make things
so quick and easy.

------
rizky05
Slow and ugly...

